# What about tv-tuners in FreeBSD 8-9?



## icer (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about what the TV-tuners works in a FreeBSD 8-9?
I would like to stream video to the intranet.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2011)

There are a few that are supported, mainly the ones from Hauppauge.

multimedia/pvr250
multimedia/pvrxxx
multimedia/sms1xxx-kmod

And there are some (very old) cards based on the BT848 chip that should be supported by bktr(4).


----------



## icer (Jun 15, 2011)

And what about new tuners (Philips, etc.)?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2011)

As far as I know, this is it.


----------



## jalla (Jun 15, 2011)

A number of USB devices are supposed to work through multimedia/webcamd. See the htpc wiki page.

Personally I've used mythtv for years on FreeBSD - but only as a front end. I still rely on a headless Linux backend for the tuners :-(


----------



## lost-in-translation (Jun 22, 2011)

There is multimedia/cx88 that is reported to work with some of the HVR Hauppauge cards.


----------

